# Tandem Rack Build.



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

The wife and I have ventured out away from the neighborhood rides on our new C'dale MT800. I've been stuffing the bike in the back of my truck that has a shell and Bedrug inside. Short drives are no big deal but I have to leave the tailgate down during transport and I'm not thrilled about that. I did some head scratching and pencil sketches hoping to utilize the awesomeness of the Thule 594XT Sidearm racks I have. I'm set up to run them on the roof of my truck as well as on a base rack attached to our newer Ford Focus Hatch in addition to the T2 platform rack I have.

I did the fabrication this past week and had my neighbor, a pro Oil Field welder, stick it together in about 15 minutes since I had all the prep done. I prepped and shot the near-finished product and got it mounted today. It actually works without, but I'm still deciding on what I want to use for the rear wheel tray. Right now the Thule cam-lock strap from the 594XT works but I'm hoping I can find a binned Thule tray on Craigslist for near nothing so I can cut a 16" piece and attach it to my cross supports. Until then, strapping the rear wheel to the main beam with the cam-lock strap works great as the wheel settles nicely in the pocket, albeit about 2" off centerline of the Thule tray.

Steel: $27 (Local steel supply remnant bin @ .75/lb)
4, SS 5/16" U-bolts: $16 (Amazon.com) $8 each here locally!
Welding: A bomber of Kern River Brewery's "Just Outstanding" IPA. $7.99


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I used a Thule sidearm and a 6' piece of channel aluminum, worked pretty well, though you still need to strap it down to prevent sway. I used a inch cam buckle strap across the stoker stem for sway prevention. 

Mine is sitting unused, so if anyone is interested, send me a PM.


----------

